# deep water largemouth



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i've been doing a lot of off shore fishing lately and i've been wondering whats the deepest bass you've caught in ohio? is it possible to fish too deep? I don't know if I've ever caught fish much deeper than 10-15 ft, I'm wondering if I'm wasting my time any deeper than that.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

In the summer in certain lakes deep is the way to go.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

22' for an Ohio inland lake. Caught smallmouths and spotted bass on the Ohio river upwards of 40' during the heat of the summer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> 22' for an Ohio inland lake. Caught smallmouths and spotted bass on the Ohio river upwards of 40' during the heat of the summer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Same for me. 21-22 ft on an ohio inland lake. I rarely find catchable fish deeper than 16-18ft however


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

65 feet of water ,bring them up slow .I am a deep water fisherman .most of the time i fish off shore . i fish where most people sit to cast .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Same for me. 21-22 ft on an ohio inland lake. I rarely find catchable fish deeper than 16-18ft however
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep. The 22' was an exception. The only reason I remember it, was because it was the middle of winter, I spotted it on the sonar, and dropped right to it. Only fish I caught that day I believe.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For largemouth, I've never caught one where the fish was deeper than 14'. I've caught them over deeper water though. I've caught schoolies that were suspended over 25' of water. For smallmouth ..... I've caught them where the fish was less than a foot off of the bottom in 25' of water. As Bad Bub said, I saw them on my sonar and dropped a drop shot right on their heads. It was actually one of the coolest situations in fishing I've ever had. Watching your screen and seeing the fish, then seeing your drop shot rig come into view. Watching it and seeing the fish come to your bait. Feel the weight of the fish and lift the rod. Fish on !!! lol


----------

